# Do you allow drinking in your Uber



## smoothOP

At first I was pretty lax with drinking in my car. But after one pretty bad smell that ruined my night - had to charge cleaning fee and couldn't drive with IPA smell the rest of the night. I have asked that nobody drink in the car. Nobody has faught me on it. Anyone allow drinking in their car? I've only had one person eat in my car and they promised they wouldn't make a mess and they didn't.


----------



## dp3

In California, it is legal to drink in the back of a taxi. It's not legal, however, to drink in the back of an UberX

23221. (a) No driver shall drink any alcoholic beverage while in a
motor vehicle upon a highway.
(b) No passenger shall drink any alcoholic beverage while in a
motor vehicle upon a highway.

23222. (a) No person shall have in his or her possession on his or
her person, while driving a motor vehicle upon a highway or on lands,
as described in subdivision (b) of Section 23220, any bottle, can,
or other receptacle, containing any alcoholic beverage which has been
opened, or a seal broken, or the contents of which have been
partially removed.
(b) Except as authorized by law, every person who possesses, while
driving a motor vehicle upon a highway or on lands, as described in
subdivision (b) of Section 23220, not more than one avoirdupois ounce
of marijuana, other than concentrated cannabis as defined by Section
11006.5 of the Health and Safety Code, is guilty of an infraction
punishable by a fine of not more than one hundred dollars ($100).

23229. (a) Except as provided in Section 23229.1, Sections 23221
and 23223 do not apply to passengers in any bus, taxicab, or
limousine for hire licensed to transport passengers pursuant to the
Public Utilities Code or proper local authority, or the living
quarters of a housecar or camper.
(b) Except as provided in Section 23229.1, Section 23225 does not
apply to the driver or owner of a bus, taxicab, or limousine for hire
licensed to transport passengers pursuant to the Public Utilities
Code or proper local authority.
(c) This section shall become operative on July 1, 1989.


----------



## dark knight

I guess Uber doesn't qualify as a taxi in the eyes of the California law. What if you have a TCP permit though? I think that would qualify you to allow drinking

No drinking in my car. Only had to tell 2 people to finish their drinks in all my time. I think they understand.


----------



## Larry B

No drinking in my car, I've been sober for 8 years myself.


----------



## michaeljackson

I let em booze as long as they aren't rowdy about it. No beer pong in my Uber, but a little drink between bars is no biggie.


----------



## UberXNash

I don't mind. It's legal here in TN as long as the driver is at 0.00. Most don't ask or bother. However if they are already trashed I tell them it's a no go.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Uber here just handed out crates of free water to keep in our cars. That I don't mind.


----------



## smoothOP

That's smart, the idea of buying 50cent waters for my customers to take a sip out of and trash my earnings doesn't appeal to me. I've only had 1 rider ask for water- I could tell someone had spoiled them. They gave me a lousy rating but I saw it coming and gave them the true two. 

Do the waters have the Uber logo on them?


----------



## UberComic

A guy spilled a beer in my car the other night. I won't allow it any more.


----------



## GuitarJunkie

I let em drink, rules aren't my cup o tea.


----------



## TheSheibs

I will not allow any alcoholic drinks in my vehicle unless unopened. Soda, and water, or any other drink is okay.


----------



## Sydney Uber

I thought I would resurrect some old threads that had pertinent information and advice. 

Drinking in cars here is OK, but it does increase the risk of a messy outcome. Public Vehicle Drivers can restrict entry to their vehicles if a passenger is likely to "spoil or soil" the vehicle. 

I'll allow it for my private clients that I can explain the rules to, but with Uber pax its different. If they are approaching me with open containers, i just cancel and drive off.

Why should I risk a messy car, and or being 1 starred by unreasonable over - entitled drunk punks because UBER allows this to occur?


----------



## JohnMac

smoothOP said:


> That's smart, the idea of buying 50cent waters for my customers to take a sip out of and trash my earnings doesn't appeal to me. I've only had 1 rider ask for water- I could tell someone had spoiled them. They gave me a lousy rating but I saw it coming and gave them the true two.
> 
> Do the waters have the Uber logo on them?


I just LOVE when pax bring up that some other driver gave them a bunch of free shit and made the rest of us look bad, if I wasn't struggling to pay rent every month Id give them handouts too


----------



## FueledByParamore

most people dont expect you to give them anything because there just looking for a ride to point a to point B its only worth it to offer water or something if there going long distance if there only going like 5-10 minutes away not really worth it they wouldnt prob even care or ask if the ride is that short


----------



## KeJorn

I found this interesting:

TEXAS PENAL CODE
TITLE 10. OFFENSES AGAINST PUBLIC HEALTH, SAFETY, AND MORALS
CHAPTER 49. INTOXICATION AND ALCOHOLIC BEVERAGE OFFENSES

Sec. 49.031. POSSESSION OF ALCOHOLIC BEVERAGE IN MOTOR VEHICLE.

(a) In this section:
(1) "Open container" means a bottle, can, or other receptacle that contains any amount of alcoholic beverage and that is open, that has been opened, that has a broken seal, or the contents of which are partially removed.
(2) "Passenger area of a motor vehicle" means the area of a motor vehicle designed for the seating of the operator and passengers of the vehicle. The term does not include:
(A) a glove compartment or similar storage container that is locked;
(B) the trunk of a vehicle; or
(C) the area behind the last upright seat of the vehicle, if the vehicle does not have a trunk.
(3) "Public highway" means the entire width between and immediately adjacent to the boundary lines of any public road, street, highway, interstate, or other publicly maintained way if any part is open for public use for the purpose of motor vehicle travel. The term includes the right-of-way of a public highway.

(b) A person commits an offense if the person knowingly possesses an open container in a passenger area of a motor vehicle that is located on a public highway, regardless of whether the vehicle is being operated or is stopped or parked. Possession by a person of one or more open containers in a single criminal episode is a single offense.
*
(c) It is an exception to the application of Subsection (b) that at the time of the offense the defendant was a passenger in:
(1) the passenger area of a motor vehicle designed, maintained, or used primarily for the transportation of persons for compensation, including a bus, taxicab, or limousine; * or
(2) the living quarters of a motorized house coach or motorized house trailer, including a self-contained camper, a motor home, or a recreational vehicle.

(d) An offense under this section is a Class C misdemeanor.


----------



## KeJorn

UberComic said:


> A guy spilled a beer in my car the other night. I won't allow it any more.


If they made a mess in your car, take a photo and submit a cleaning fee request to Uber.


----------



## azndriver87

depends on the law. Here in Maryland, you cannot have open container.


----------



## Praxeology

I'm seriously stunned and flabbergasted as a citizen of the State of Texas to hear people openly accepting riders with open containers. Even if it were legal, I would never knowingly accept this liability, particularly with the chance of needing a good cleaning in the event of a spill.


----------



## elelegido

I don't allow morning commuters to take their coffees into the back seat. I had a girl get in with some kind of yoghurt in a cup one morning. "That's my breakfast!", she said as I took the offending item from her. 

I don't give a F what it is; I'm not having that spilled all over my seats. GRRrrr!


----------



## KeJorn

Praxeology said:


> I'm seriously stunned and flabbergasted as a citizen of the State of Texas to hear people openly accepting riders with open containers. Even if it were legal, I would never knowingly accept this liability, particularly with the chance of needing a good cleaning in the event of a spill.


If I see it, I always tell them to get rid of it. However, I have had a few sneak them in and I learned of it either during or at the end of the ride. In which case, if a single drop is left in my car... I don't care if it is on rubber mats, I report the mess to Uber with photos and get paid... Hopefully the $50 or so they are charged will help them make better decisions in the future.


----------



## Hakan

smoothOP said:


> At first I was pretty lax with drinking in my car. But after one pretty bad smell that ruined my night - had to charge cleaning fee and couldn't drive with IPA smell the rest of the night. I have asked that nobody drink in the car. Nobody has faught me on it. Anyone allow drinking in their car? I've only had one person eat in my car and they promised they wouldn't make a mess and they didn't.


I spoke to police officer . Florida no open container allowed in the car no matter whatbeven driver does not drink .


----------



## azndriver87

wait is OP talking about drinking alcohol or drinking beverages (other than water) in general


----------



## Oc_DriverX

azndriver87 said:


> wait is OP talking about drinking alcohol or drinking beverages (other than water) in general


I believe that the OP (over a year ago) was refering to drinking alcohol, but its a good idea not to allow the drinking of any beverage. Water may not stain a seat, but it still requires drying before the next passenger can sit there.


----------



## Desert Driver

I've decided to allow beverages in my car. However, there is a covenant: I am the only allowed to consume beverages in my car. I didn't want to implement a strict NO BEVERAGES policy as that would have been draconian. I think I've come up with a pretty decent compromise.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Desert Driver said:


> I've decided to allow beverages in my car. However, there is a covenant: I am the only allowed to consume beverages in my car. I didn't want to implement a strict NO BEVERAGES policy as that would have been draconian. I think I've come up with a pretty decent compromise.


I agree!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Desert Driver said:


> I've decided to allow beverages in my car. However, there is a covenant: I am the only allowed to consume beverages in my car. I didn't want to implement a strict NO BEVERAGES policy as that would have been draconian. I think I've come up with a pretty decent compromise.


That's been my compromise ever since I started. I had a pax complain about it once. I pointed out it was MY car.


----------



## Mark in SD

dp3 said:


> In California, it is legal to drink in the back of a taxi. It's not legal, however, to drink in the back of an UberX
> 
> 23221. (a) No driver shall drink any alcoholic beverage while in a
> motor vehicle upon a highway.
> (b) No passenger shall drink any alcoholic beverage while in a
> motor vehicle upon a highway.
> 
> 23222. (a) No person shall have in his or her possession on his or
> her person, while driving a motor vehicle upon a highway or on lands,
> as described in subdivision (b) of Section 23220, any bottle, can,
> or other receptacle, containing any alcoholic beverage which has been
> opened, or a seal broken, or the contents of which have been
> partially removed.
> (b) Except as authorized by law, every person who possesses, while
> driving a motor vehicle upon a highway or on lands, as described in
> subdivision (b) of Section 23220, not more than one avoirdupois ounce
> of marijuana, other than concentrated cannabis as defined by Section
> 11006.5 of the Health and Safety Code, is guilty of an infraction
> punishable by a fine of not more than one hundred dollars ($100).
> 
> 23229. (a) Except as provided in Section 23229.1, Sections 23221
> and 23223 do not apply to passengers in any bus, taxicab, or
> limousine for hire licensed to transport passengers pursuant to the
> Public Utilities Code or proper local authority, or the living
> quarters of a housecar or camper.
> (b) Except as provided in Section 23229.1, Section 23225 does not
> apply to the driver or owner of a bus, taxicab, or limousine for hire
> licensed to transport passengers pursuant to the Public Utilities
> Code or proper local authority.
> (c) This section shall become operative on July 1, 1989.


*There it is! No alcohol, eating, or smoking anything in my car.

They don't get the ticket, you do. A ticket for open container screws your insurance good. No freaking way.

I am waiting for a cop to pull me over and tell me it smells like alcohol in my car. "Yes officer, I have been shuttling drunks all over town tonight, I am an Uber driver"..... I know it can happen. *


----------



## Beur

I just requested über ban a rider who decided it would be fun to sneak alcohol in her purse after I told her no booze 3 times. Pulled out her bottle and took a swig in the back seat, she and her 3 friends found themselves standing on the street corner. Zero Tolerance


----------



## Desert Driver

Beur said:


> I just requested über ban a rider who decided it would be fun to sneak alcohol in her purse after I told her no booze 3 times. Pulled out her bottle and took a swig in the back seat, she and her 3 friends found themselves standing on the street corner. Zero Tolerance


You rock!
Don't **** with a minion, that's what I always say.


----------



## Desert Driver

Mark in SD said:


> *There it is! No alcohol, eating, or smoking anything in my car.
> 
> They don't get the ticket, you do. A ticket for open container screws your insurance good. No freaking way.
> 
> I am waiting for a cop to pull me over and tell me it smells like alcohol in my car. "Yes officer, I have been shuttling drunks all over town tonight, I am an Uber driver"..... I know it can happen. *


You gotta admit, it'd be funny to have a car smelling of booze, get pulled into a breathalyzer and blowing a 0.0.

Hey officer...told ya....dipshit!


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's been my compromise ever since I started. I had a pax complain about it once. I pointed out it was MY car.


Only my wife & my 4 dogs get to ride in my personal car.

In my work car any paying customer ( it's a work car I'm fully aware I'm for hire )


----------



## Beur

Desert Driver said:


> You rock!
> Don't **** with a minion, that's what I always say.


There's nothing more embarrassing than to find yourself standing on the corner in a strange city drunk off your ass.

If über truly, ahem values their partners, sneaking alcohol into a drivers car should be grounds for immediate banning from the platform. We're the ones who get the open container or DUI charge depending on the state and worse case scenario we risk losing our license. Not worth it for any amount of money. Although the fact it was a 3.0 surge it had hurt when she asked if she still had to pay the inflated fare.


----------



## Mark in SD

I am lean and clean when I drive. 
I love to have a good micro brew, but only at home, or with a Uber/Lyft or designated driver. Too much to loose. 
I am not sure I could afford a DUI in California. With lawyers and fines I hear it is close to $6k.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Beur said:


> There's nothing more embarrassing than to find yourself standing on the corner in a strange city drunk off your ass.
> 
> If über truly, ahem values their partners, sneaking alcohol into a drivers car should be grounds for immediate banning from the platform. We're the ones who get the open container or DUI charge depending on the state and worse case scenario we risk losing our license. Not worth it for any amount of money. Although the fact it was a 3.0 surge it had hurt when she asked if she still had to pay the inflated fare.


Maybe a drunk filter ? 
But then who will you drive ?


----------



## Beur

Mark in SD said:


> I am lean and clean when I drive.
> I love to have a good micro brew, but only at home, or with a Uber/Lyft or designated driver. Too much to loose.
> I am not sure I could afford a DUI in California. With lawyers and fines I hear it is close to $6k.


Add $4k to that, and that's just a starting point.


----------



## Mark in SD

Then I definitely could not afford that. 
Hell, I would take a cab before drinking and driving. 
That is saying something.


----------



## Beur

20yearsdriving said:


> Maybe a drunk filter ?
> But then who will you drive ?


My drunk filter (nose) works pretty good. If you have that over served drunk smell you're not getting in my car.

Time to hook the horses back up to the stagecoach and get out there and drive.


----------



## Beur

Mark in SD said:


> Then I definitely could not afford that.
> Hell, I would take a cab before drinking and driving.
> That is saying something.


I have a deal with a driver in SD, he picks me up and drives me when I'm down there and I do the same when he's out here.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Beur said:


> My drunk filter (nose) works pretty good. If you have that over served drunk smell you're not getting in my car.
> 
> Time to hook the horses back up to the stagecoach and get out there and drive.


I talking a UBER app drunk filter
To much time & money wasted driving around testing alcohol level


----------



## Lidman

I do, as long as they don't spill their beverage.


----------



## Mark in SD

I couldn't make much money if I didn't take intoxicated PAX. 
That is pretty much why half the folks I have picked up have the Uber app for. 
For sure most people after 8:00PM have alcohol on their breath. 
The morning runs to work, afternoon runs from work, and some of the airport runs are the few exceptions. I wouldn't use Uber/Lyft if it were not for alcohol personally. I have a car, and if I am not drinking, I use it.


----------



## Beur

I don't mind the drunk pax, it's the completely over served spitting burping drunk I won't pick up.


----------



## Desert Driver

Beur said:


> There's nothing more embarrassing than to find yourself standing on the corner in a strange city drunk off your ass.
> 
> If über truly, ahem values their partners, sneaking alcohol into a drivers car should be grounds for immediate banning from the platform. We're the ones who get the open container or DUI charge depending on the state and worse case scenario we risk losing our license. Not worth it for any amount of money. Although the fact it was a 3.0 surge it had hurt when she asked if she still had to pay the inflated fare.


But you have to admit, sometimes it feels pretty good abruptly pulling over to the curb, turning around to face the backseat with flashlight in hand and announcing, "This ride is over. Please exit my car immediately."


----------



## Beur

Desert Driver said:


> But you have to admit, sometimes it feels pretty good abruptly pulling over to the curb, turning around to face the backseat with flashlight in hand and announcing, "This ride is over. Please exit my car immediately."


I prefer the pull over and open the door for them procedure, I want that 5 rating for being polite when I ousted them!


----------



## KGB7

I havent had a PAX with a drink in hand yet. But had PAX with tray of cookies and i asked them if they wanted it placed in the truck for safety.

If a PAX has a drink in hand, then im driving away. Screw that noise.


Had a college student in mid day who silently ate her Chinese left overs on her way to Uni. She didnt leave a single grain of rice in my car, so i gave her 5 stars. Even if there were few rice drops on the floor, i would still give her 5 stars. She was one of those kids that worked her ass off to get in to Uni with no parents checkbook that pay for $100 sushi lunches.


----------



## doyousensehumor

For me food and drink ok

At night any open cup is banned. Pax lie and come out of a party with red party cups and lie that is no alcohol in it... doors lock. They dont even get into car.

Closed containers that crack open mid trip, i immediatly pull over to side of road. 

I do the firm but polite approach.. i let them know it is a "deal breaker." And offer to wait for them to finish it outside car. A driver can get A DUI for that shit. $10k here. Beer spills are as bad as vomit as well.


----------



## azndriver87

Here's the thing people, *check with your state law*
Some states allow open containers, some does not.

If you live in a state that doesn't allow even open container, then I would ban them all together. the drive will be held responsible for that.

For example, here in MD:
All passenger need to wear seat belts
No open containers.

The drive WILL get a ticket, and affect if you're able to drive for uber in the future.


----------



## Beur

Über's own safety policy prohibits open containers or illegal substances.

Apparently it's not as serious a violation of Über's policy as they'd like one to believe. They do nothing about it.


----------



## UberGirlPBC

smoothOP said:


> At first I was pretty lax with drinking in my car. But after one pretty bad smell that ruined my night - had to charge cleaning fee and couldn't drive with IPA smell the rest of the night. I have asked that nobody drink in the car. Nobody has faught me on it. Anyone allow drinking in their car? I've only had one person eat in my car and they promised they wouldn't make a mess and they didn't.


I respect the rider, and they will respect me, along with my belongings and car.

1. No open containers (especially red party cups) of ANY LIQUID in MY car. I am not going to smell or taste your drink. Wait, what is that an attitude? Are you treating my baby worse than a city bus? Cancel! Bye! But for the most part I am nice about it. I tell the guys to chug it. I say, "Go, Go, Go! You can do it!" The ladies I tell them to down it. I wait, they go and throw away the cup. We depart. They know they're wrong. I am usually opening the doors for them and outside with then while they are finishing it up. I had one guy plop down a drop of his drink hit my seat. I said, "See, this is why I am telling you all to drink it up." I am nice but firm. If there's a problem and there usually is not...Cancel! Better fares and riders afterwards

2. No open containers of food. I canceled a fare when the people just hopped in my car as soon as I stopped with large NY styled, sliced, cheesy, dripping pizza on flimsy paper plates. GTFO but in a nice way. I had to cancel because the pouting and whining started. I can't stand when people try to persuade, bully, or do Jedi mind tricks...Cancel


----------



## Believe33

I do not allow any open beverages in my car. I am becoming very strict about open water open juice open any type of food or beverage inside the cabin of my car. And I mean very very very strict this is the summertime here in Los Angeles and no one is allowed to enter the cabin of the car with any open food or beverages no one or two people may sip or snack on anything. Gum not allowed either. It's my car my rules. Also on finding a way to use a small compact Mirror. I mean I just can't drive around with the stress that goes behind hoping that these passengers coffee cups don't pop open and milk and sugar and coffee gets all over your seat and then you have to drive around with the sour milk smell in your car.


----------



## lyft_audi

I allow non-alcohol comsumption, but absolutely no eating


----------



## RamzFanz

smoothOP said:


> At first I was pretty lax with drinking in my car. But after one pretty bad smell that ruined my night - had to charge cleaning fee and couldn't drive with IPA smell the rest of the night. I have asked that nobody drink in the car. Nobody has faught me on it. Anyone allow drinking in their car? I've only had one person eat in my car and they promised they wouldn't make a mess and they didn't.


On the way to bars, yes, on the way home, no.


----------



## tohunt4me

smoothOP said:


> At first I was pretty lax with drinking in my car. But after one pretty bad smell that ruined my night - had to charge cleaning fee and couldn't drive with IPA smell the rest of the night. I have asked that nobody drink in the car. Nobody has faught me on it. Anyone allow drinking in their car? I've only had one person eat in my car and they promised they wouldn't make a mess and they didn't.


Yup.
I drive BOURBON STREET at night.

The drinks cost more than the Uber ride.
I allow it.

If I drove in another city,I might not.


----------



## tohunt4me

First ticket I ever got,the state trooper was sitting outside a bar,on the trunk of his Plymouth,drinking a Miller High Life.

I came around the corner,with my 350 4 bolt main,4bbl carb floored whooooooop . . . sucking down air and gas . . .
( kept the breather flipped,you could hear it a mile away,quite a sound)

Saw him throw his beer and leap off the trunk in the rear view.

I used to beat Corvette's in that truck . . .
( took me about 5 minutes to decide if I wanted to try to outrun him,hide,or pull over and wait.)


Used to be ,you could hold the beer and the steering wheel with the same hand,and wave if a cop pulled alongside.

I'm going to let the tourists riding safely in the back seat keep their fancy drinks from Pat O Brien's.


----------



## UberUberman

VA, DC, MD laws differ slightly on open containers. To be safe I only allow non-alcoholic drinks in spill-proof containers.

Legalities aside, I have a premium leather interior. I made the mistake one time of allowing an open top drink in my car. It slipped from her drunk fingers and luckily it was mostly empty and landed on my rubber mats. Had it spilled on the seats or carpet she would have been hit with a serious cleaning bill. Bottom line, don't expect anyone to ever respect your car the way you do. I don't want my interior to eventually smell like a swill jar on a hot summer day, so i tell them to down it or drop it.


----------



## MAK

Can u report to Uber that u cancelled the trip bc riders wants to bring open container/bottle of alcohol in your car?


----------



## Realityshark

No food....no drinks....no exceptions. If they approach my car with food or drink, I drive off and hit no show. If they want to stop at fast food, I say no way. My car, my rules.


----------



## UberRose

This happened to me last night. I picked up these 2 guys and a lady . Half way thru the driving I turned my head and noticed that she was drinking from a beer bottle. When I reached their destination which was a club lounge, I heard beer bottles in the back and they took some time to get out of the car too. I heard something spill and I asked them " did you spill anything in the car?"...and they said " no ...not at all". I dropped them and drove away but I pulled over to check the car's back seat and I found fluid spilt on my back seat and the back seat smelt of alcohol. I rated this passenger 1 star and reported them to uber under "rider was unpleasant ". Uber sent me their generic response thanking me for telling them about it but it did not say what punishment it would give those passengers for this. Anyway, I just let uber know. I did take pictures of the stain but I didn't report the pictures to get a cleaning fee. Hope it has dried now. I will go check my car in a few hours. What should we do if the passenger sneaks in open alcohol like this? Cancel the ride and ask them to exit the car?? What if they get violent when we do that?


----------



## Oscar Levant

dark knight said:


> I guess Uber doesn't qualify as a taxi in the eyes of the California law. What if you have a TCP permit though? I think that would qualify you to allow drinking
> 
> No drinking in my car. Only had to tell 2 people to finish their drinks in all my time. I think they understand.


TCP permit is a gray area the law says taxis and limousines so if you got a TCP permit I'd make sure I have at least a 7 passenger vehicle before allowing anyone to drink , but because that is what I have I still don't allow it I just don't want to take any chances. Besides spilled beer is a ***** to get rid of the smell, I don't like people drinking in my car legal or not.


----------



## Carena

absolutely not!


----------



## Believe33

MAK said:


> Can u report to Uber that u cancelled the trip bc riders wants to bring open container/bottle of alcohol in your car?


Just tired of the bottles of juice and Gatorade that I know possibly mixed with alcohol. Yeah I'm so done I don't even try to listen. See, because I know that they're going to argue with me the entire time I'm asking them to chug or put it out. Or if I just simply say hey that's an empty container that you just finished chugging please go ahead and throw it out. It's constant disrespect constant they don't want to get out the car and throw it in the garbage. I'm just done with it. CancelRide!


----------



## Believe33

Carena said:


> absolutely not!


I'm afraid that the pax may ditch a bottle while police pulls us over. Then deny that it is their bottle. I check in between seats and underneath seats. Also if your back seat center cup holder has a door that leads t the trunk, pax will stuff it back there too. I check the hatch back. I keep the a receipt with me for any of my beverages I have in my car.


----------



## Guest

In Jacksonville Florida they have an open container law which means you cannot have anything of alcohol open in the vehicle if so you can be fined and or arrested I had a passenger get in the front seat of my car at 2 AM with an open beer bottle in his hand not only is this a threat to the safety of the driver it's totally against the wall and the state of Florida so I advised him he could not have an open container in the car he got belligerent and I ordered him out of the car .


----------

